# I need someone to work some magic on this photo WILL PAY YOU



## crowl31 (Jul 4, 2008)

So I am about to get married next week and my brother (best man) just built a new house and I just had the idea of getting a picture blown up for his new house. The problem is the only pictures I have are when it was still in construction and the grass is all messed up and the background isn't what it looks like. 

I need someone who is good in photoshop to cut the house out of the picuture clean it up if possible and then lay the house over a cool background if possible. (rolling hills, lush fields, sunsets Something like that)

I really would like the HDR style picture so it almost looks fake, or that someone made a sketch of it.

Here are the pictures I have
http://picasaweb.google.com/adamJcrowl/House

I don't have a set picture for the background but I'm sure there are some on here or google. I will start looking around.

I'm willing to pay for this if need be. The wedding is July 12th so I need this soon (i know very last minute).

Please contact me if you want to discuss the project crowl_adam@yahoo.com

Thank you so much!


----------



## Nein-reis (Jul 5, 2008)

I gave it a try.  Here are my two quick 10 minute edits.  Although the resolution of the photos you sourced are pretty small, so I don't think you will be able to blow these up any bigger than a 4X6.







More of a painted look:


----------



## crowl31 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you!

If i send you the actual picture do you think you could do this again?  

If possible make the back ground seem less gloomy (dark sky vs blue sunny sky).

Please let me know, These look great but I want to be able to print a 16x20.


----------



## chrisburke (Jul 5, 2008)

crowl31 said:


> Thank you!
> These look great but I want to be able to print a 16x20.



its not gonna happen with a low res image... if you print it in anything larger than MAYBE 5x7 its going to look like crap


----------



## Many Hats (Jul 6, 2008)

Nein-reis, what did you use to get the painted effect?  it's beautiful!


----------



## dkf10425 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Crowl,
Are you going to get back to me on how the print turned out? You said you would email me on the 10th and tell me how it printed. I deferred payment on the small sum we agreed upon because your image had to be resampled and I wanted to be sure you were satisfied before you sent me the money. Now you just ignore my emails after you got what you wanted. Before I sent you the print you would answer my emails within hours.


----------



## reg (Jul 20, 2008)

Date in July when OP last came on this site - 8th.
When you should "defer payment" - never.
Chances of you getting that money - 0.


----------

